

If you could fix Firefox or IE what would you do? - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/03/01/if-you-could-fix-firefox-or-ie-what-would-you.aspx

======
edw519
Make them both compliant.

~~~
illicium
Firefox 3 passes the Acid2.

